# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  problem me makinen

## sker

po kerkoj ne internet po nuk po gjej dot gje ..doja te  dija: si funksionojne helikat e ftohjes per golf 4,a nduhet te ndizen te dyja kur klima eshte ndezur apo vetem nje (ajo e klimes)

----------


## Wrangler

Pairimi eshte i njejte thuajse per te gjithe. Elika e ftohjes se motorit ndizet kur makina ka kaluar temperaturen e lejuar nga siguresa dmth varet se sa e ka ven fabrika 80 - 85 - 90. Ndersa elika e kondisionerit/klimes ndizet sapo te kesh shtypur butonin (on) pra punojne te pavarura. Perjashtojme mercedeset qe eliken e kan ne Kollodok dhe sapo ndes makinen hyn ne pune menjehere

----------

